# Nervous energy...



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello guys,
As I have been watching the homemade section exhibit beautiful slingshot after beautiful slingshot, and as I watch the list for the secret santa 2013 swell with talented builder after talented builder, I have been full of nervous energy. I am excited to see the results of this list's labors as much as I am excited to see where it pushes me as a builder. So in the spirit of this I decided to grab a bag of polymorph last night and try and make a frame type that I have not made before. I ended up with this:







I was not exactly thrilled with it. There was something just missing. I have put pinky scoops on other frames and I didn't think that was what was missing here. So I decided to treat this particular frame as practice. Polymorph affords me this option with little consequence as I can just melt mistakes away if the end result stinks. So I decided I wanted to do something I haven't done before. It seemed stupid to me that given the completely moldable nature of this material, I have not really tried to make an ergo. So I got a coffee mug of boiling water and only submerged the handle and the bottom of one fork to see what I could do.
Here is how it ended up...


























I am curious to know what people think of this kind of asymmetrical fork. Clearly it has been influenced by the whole Hays/predator lineup (although this is obviously a far far cry from what he makes). I figured I would take a shot at something new.

Hey, if you always do what you have always been doing, you will always get what you have always been getting. Let me know what you think. The good, the bad, everything... ...I'm just trying to get better.

Be well and thanks for any feedback,
SF


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks very ergonomic!!!!

Nice work!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd shoot it, looks good.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Gotta get polymorph. Looks so fun to work with


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I like it !

looks real comfy to hold and there's no way it's coming out of your hand while your shooting it.

And don't be nervous about secret santa it's supposed to be fun !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Gotta get polymorph. Looks so fun to work with


It really is. That and you can always start over.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... that is cool shape.... going out today for polymorph...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

dan ford said:


> I like it !
> looks real comfy to hold and there's no way it's coming out of your hand while your shooting it.
> And don't be nervous about secret santa it's supposed to be fun !


I am more excited than anything. But also who doesn't want to give something the recipient will like. I think that nervous energy is part of the fun. Didn't mean to make it sound like a negative. A little jolt every now and again lets you know you are alive, no?



flipgun said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with that.


Thank you Flipgun.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good-looking design. Looks like it should shoot like a charm.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Good-looking design. Looks like it should shoot like a charm.


Thanks! I am thinking of going with doubled 2040's on this one.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Gotta get polymorph. Looks so fun to work with


 :yeahthat:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job SmilingFury, it looked fine to me first time around, but now you have made the adjustment it has really given the catty an edge, looks literally like it was made to measure lol and I bet you will have to go along way to find a more comfortable shooter after holding that one, congratulations bud , keep at it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like a fine shooter.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GHT said:


> Nice job SmilingFury, it looked fine to me first time around, but now you have made the adjustment it has really given the catty an edge, looks literally like it was made to measure lol and I bet you will have to go along way to find a more comfortable shooter after holding that one, congratulations bud , keep at it.


 It is a learning process. I actually think this one is headed back to the hot water for a recycle!! After slapping a set of 1745's on it to see how it shoots it seemed pretty cool. This morning however, I found a very specific discomfort in my holding arms forearm. It was literally one tiny muscle in my forearm that seems either strained or overly sore. Although shooting it was a pleasant experience ( indoor shooting) , there is clearly something about the position of the grip that strains or sprains a small muscle in my arm.i am sure a guy like Bill Hays can look at the picture of me holding the frame and say "that guys forearm is going to hurt tomorrow" hahaha but I have to test to find out. I would guess that the position of my wrist is too high while keeping the forks squared to my body. It is telling me that ergonimics are not nearly as simple as holding something comfortably. Or at least what feels comfortable at the time.

One could look at Bill Hays' designs and say "yeah , that makes sense" and think that it would be easy to just carve or mold one. This frame has taught me that it may not be so easy. I think I may try a fuller grip on the next one with more of a closed handed curve to the handle.
I was a bit disappointed that it has this issue, but how boring would life be if one got everything right on the first try? Besides, the goal is to expand my skill set with this material and the first part of this is knowing what the common problems or issues could be. Knowing what the right questions are to ask one's self during creation. I think I have a few new questions to ponder regarding this ergo style so I have to see this frame as a success, even though it will be a ball of soft plastic once again some time today. Lol. Glad this stuff gives me the chance to screw up.
I do have to say that this material could even be of use to the most loyal of wood only craftsmen as it lets one try out things without sacrificing a hard found wooden fork. Well, it is back to the drawing board, or boiling kettle , as it were.

Thanks for looking in,
SF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice turn !

cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks pretty cool man. And, you're absolutely right, it we never try to do anything different, we will never get anything new.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> Looks pretty cool man. And, you're absolutely right, it we never try to do anything different, we will never get anything new.


I have to tell you QIMN, every time I see your name I have to chuckle. You see it is double funny for me because it reminds me of a bet gone wrong with my big brother when he was 12 and I was 10. I don't have to tell it do I?
... Nah, didn't think so. Anyway, great name dude.

Be well,
SF


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep going to hunt up some polymorph.palm swell maybe help on that one.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

red rooster said:


> Yep going to hunt up some polymorph.palm swell maybe help on that one.


It might but that would not change the wrist position. It would still leave my wrist cocked up. I think i would have to have the forks turned in relation to the handle5-10 degrees. I am gonna scrap it and start fresh and see what comes of it with this build in the back of my mind. Thanks for looking in,
SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good luck with it SmilingFury, I'm sure you will have a Eureka moment soon.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

lovely shooter, bet it fit beautifully in the hand


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GHT said:


> Good luck with it SmilingFury, I'm sure you will have a Eureka moment soon.


As in eureka!! The kettle is ready!! I am gonna melt it up tonight and try something else.



EpicAussie888 said:


> lovely shooter, bet it fit beautifully in the hand


It fit my hand to well I could open it flat and the shooter didnt fall out! But after a bit of shooting and a nights sleep, it was putting an unneeded strain on my wrist and forearm. It just isnt right and needs to be redone.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd say, cool little slingshot but odds are it will be melted down and reshaped soon. So, Lou, I'm looking forward to the new shape!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

IDK.. it's kinda pale


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

I like it! It's really cool how the polymorph lets you 'play' with the design as you go. It's a great way to experiment with different style/designs without losing anything more than a little of your time.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Got to be one of the best "trial and error" materials. Looked like a good design. maybe just need a little tweak here and there. Keep at it and good work.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I'd say, cool little slingshot but odds are it will be melted down and reshaped soon. So, Lou, I'm looking forward to the new shape!


It is getting melted as I write this actually. Gonna start over. Not sure if it is gonna be another ergo yet. 
So Otis, why do people keep calling me Lou? You are the second one today. Is it in honor of the great lou who passed ?



Cervantes said:


> IDK.. it's kinda pale


You can get paint powder and fold it into this material. But it would make it pretty hard to see air and water bubbles in it and structural strength is more important to me right now than color. Maybe later on i will get into coloring it.



Withak said:


> I like it! It's really cool how the polymorph lets you 'play' with the design as you go. It's a great way to experiment with different style/designs without losing anything more than a little of your time.


It is pretty great in that way. Kind of like an etcha sketch for slingshots. I used to love me an etcha sketch!!



TSM said:


> Got to be one of the best "trial and error" materials. Looked like a good design. maybe just need a little tweak here and there. Keep at it and good work.


The forks needed a twist. I figure a complete melt over and see what the next try brings.

Thanks for looking in guys!
SF


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

I suppose you're molding now...Share what you come up with, please? I liked the first version and I'm sure the second iteration will be even better.

Cheers, M.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

.


matthiasdaues said:


> I suppose you're molding now...Share what you come up with, please? I liked the first version and I'm sure the second iteration will be even better.
> 
> Cheers, M.


I will. And it is melting right now.

Btoon, I figured it out. But I still ain't Lou! You could stay as Otis if you wish. Thats your call...


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I finally got my bag of Polymorph into some hot water last night. I played about with it and even though I didn't make a usable frame it was good experience.

Do you just mould or form your frames when pliable or do you use any sanding, forming tools once it's hard?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Btoon, I figured it out. But I still ain't Lou! You could stay as Otis if you wish. Thats your call...


Lol, glad you figured it out. I would have hated to have to type that out Lou.  Ok, no more Lou.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's my take on the polymorph if you don't mind me hijacking, with a bit of colour.

It fits like a glove.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't know if you've already answered this but is this polymorph stuff something that's constantly re-usable?

Looks like the perfect material for prototyping forks & having a all round play with.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, when you're bored with your design, just pop it in near boiling water and make something else.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Maplins sells it but it's a bit dearer than Ebay.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Maplins sells it but it's a bit dearer than Ebay.


Ah you shouldn't have told me that bit lol

It now means I have to give it ago lol

Might wait till next month though I've still got to get my micarta board finished!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> I finally got my bag of Polymorph into some hot water last night. I played about with it and even though I didn't make a usable frame it was good experience.
> Do you just mould or form your frames when pliable or do you use any sanding, forming tools once it's hard?


Well yeeehaaa!! YeeHarr welcome to the band of polymorph weirdos! Hahahaha! 
As far as what I do, i have a couple of threads that have some descriptions of my process. I do not use any sanding as there is no need, I use forming shapes really. I melt it, and fold it over and over while trying to get all the air pockets out of it , water pockets too. I feel they are weak spots waiting to happen. Then I take this multifold shape and roll it into a ball. The seams of the folds will still be there but i roll it in the dish of hot water to smooth these out. Then I take it and roll it as perfect as I can and then make a cylinder. I pull out the mass I will shape into the handle from the ball. Then it is about dividing the forks evenly(this is how I get around using any sanding or other removal methods. You have to go against the normal wood oriented mentality and think more like sculpting clay. Then let your imagination run with it. Wet hands and fingers will smooth out all kinds of wrinkles and rough spots. I focus on shape and then put it back in the hot water(i keep the kettle going so I don't have to wait to get fresh boiling water.) and let it melt the outer 3-5mm and then smooth it out. If you need to do more structural stuff, leave it in for longer. There are no real rules with this stuff. If you need to remove material as in an uneven fork situation, I would rather remove material with a pocket knife when it is hardened and then do a fast slight melt and smooth it out with the wet finger tips technique. If you figure something out please post it here or in the "polymorph and other alternatives" thread. I would love to exchange ideas.



Btoon84 said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon, I figured it out. But I still ain't Lou! You could stay as Otis if you wish. Thats your call...
> ...


No,no,no, you can call me Lou... ... But do you really want to go by Aldous? ...Aldous.



Deano 1 said:


> Here's my take on the polymorph if you don't mind me hijacking, with a bit of colour.
> It fits like a glove.


No worries , no hijack . All are welcome to show their stuff. If you can, try and post it in the other thread so we can keep it all together for other people. I will post the thread at the end of this post. That pfs is very cool btw. It doesn't get much more custom than that!! How does it shoot? Does it feel natural or did you have to twist it to square the forks to normal aiming position? Was coloring it difficult? Was it see thru when you melted it with the color in it? Ok more questions later, hahaha.

Here is the thread that has thelink to original thread with a description of the shaping process :
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26707-polymorph-and-other-alternatives/

Please feel free to post partial or completed frames and share discoveries and ask questions! I am pumped people are trying it! It is alot of fun!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks very nervous.....great work!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am going to post this remelt here as it is literally the same exact piece of polymorph shown in the two previous shapes. I would ask, if it is not too much trouble, for any new forks to be posted here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26707-polymorph-and-other-alternatives/ 
It would be cool to have them all in one place where people could find them.

Ok so I took the ergo and set it to melt and it took forever to melt to the core. When you know you are not keeping a frame, pull it into tiny pieces so it melts easier when you go to begin again. It will save you a lot of time! 
I liked the way my ergo felt in my hand but it could only be used by me and it actually was causing me undue fatigue because I had to hold my wrist in a higher than natural position. While I was waiting for the old frame to melt I was staring at my left hand, like an idiot. The idea that I thought might work was to cheat the handle toward the higher fork(in gangsta) so the wrist arching wasn't as necessary. I also thought that an exact copy of my palm or fingers is not practical if anyone else would shoot this frame. Listen, a completely custom frame is a fine idea, I just want the option of sharing. Earlier a palmswell was mentioned to me but I didn't want an overly thick handle, so I arched the handle. It fills my palm and makes the fork a sold platform without having a handle and a palmswell added to it. Here are some pics.
As always, any questions or suggestions are welcome.
Here you can see the handle is slightly oriented to the left fork(top fork as I hold it in my left)





















Above: you can see how the arched handle really reaches back.
Below: you can see how it is well supported by the palm but easily wrapped around by the three fingers. 







I am actually arching my wrist here again so you can see where the top fork horn pops through my grip. I shoot with my hand more relaxed and slightly rotated clockwise from this position.















So what do you think? Let me know...
Thanks for looking,
Be well,
SF


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That's soo coool! Keep it up. I had similar experimens in my head, but no time to do that. So it's great that somebody tries that and succeeds. Ok, I read something about remelting, but you are right - it's about learning and finding your way.

Good job.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Nice!! I've read through your other post and was inspired to get some Polymorph. I bought a big bag of wooden chopsticks to aid in the shaping process, this stuff sticks to anything other than wood!! (I know you mentioned that before but I still set it down onto my cutting mat and then struggled to lift it off!!) I'm probably going to set up my fork tips to use looped tubes and will experiment to see whether I can mould around a chopstick or whether I need to drill and sand the holes once hard.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

The colouring was a bit awkward really, the powder has to be wet from the wet polymorph because if it stays dry it just separates the folds, the powder was light green and got darker when it got wet and stayed dark green even when reheating. Because there is nothing square about this creation I moulded the forks at the correct position I think, shooting will tell. I'll fire a dozen lead balls later and get back to you, it was still warm last night when I went to bed.


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

What do I think.think I'm off to maplins.really it's what do you think,looks good from here.stu


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

stej said:


> That's soo coool! Keep it up. I had similar experimens in my head, but no time to do that. So it's great that somebody tries that and succeeds. Ok, I read something about remelting, but you are right - it's about learning and finding your way.
> Good job.


Thanks stej! I have been following what all you guys have been doing with hdpe and it really is amazing. It is like you guys are in the champions league and I am the boy on the street playing soccer with a volleyball! Hahahaha.



yeeharr said:


> Nice!! I've read through your other post and was inspired to get some Polymorph. I bought a big bag of wooden chopsticks to aid in the shaping process, this stuff sticks to anything other than wood!! (I know you mentioned that before but I still set it down onto my cutting mat and then struggled to lift it off!!) I'm probably going to set up my fork tips to use looped tubes and will experiment to see whether I can mould around a chopstick or whether I need to drill and sand the holes once hard.


Drilling is tricky because it also heats up the polymorph. I use a hand drill very slowly with alternating fast half turns to remove as much as I can without heating it into a gooey mess. When I have the bit all the way through and up onto the smooth section of the bit, there will be a bit of gathered poly on both sides of the hole but pressed up against the bit. I find it useful to use a knife that is easy to sharpen (and one you don't particularly care for) to go around the bit and flush flat against your fork to remove it. Then when I remove the bit i take a butane torch lighter and melt the inside of the hole from both sides. Be careful to hold it far enough away to not scorch the plastic but close enough to turn it clear again. Then (AND THIS IS IMPORTANT) wet the chopstick with warm water. Insert the chopstick at the angle you wish and spin it in your fingers gently until it is as deep as you want it. Remove it the same way. There will be more material at the edge of the hole. If you dont care about it , that is fine , but I make tube grooves so i remove it with a very sharp knife and reshape with the lighter. To make the fork grooves I pass the lighter a few times from the front of the hole over the top of the fork and take the chopstick and drag it from the edge of the hole as far as I want the groove to go. The trick is to avoid getting a sharp little lip at the end and smoothing the ridges on both sides of the groove. I assume these sharp areas will damage tubes after enough shots. Oh one thing that helps is keeping a bowl is water with ice cubes in ti to flash harden each tip so you dont mess it up while working on the next one. Hehehe, yes that one is the benefit of experience. If you wish to practice your curses, dont use the bowl of water. ; )
This is just how I do it. If you find some other way , please share. Good luck and don't forget to post what you make. There are no failures. It is a process ( which is why I posted this long "do-over" thread to begin with).

Good luck!! BEEEEEE THE MORPH!!!! Hahaha,
-SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> The colouring was a bit awkward really, the powder has to be wet from the wet polymorph because if it stays dry it just separates the folds, the powder was light green and got darker when it got wet and stayed dark green even when reheating. Because there is nothing square about this creation I moulded the forks at the correct position I think, shooting will tell. I'll fire a dozen lead balls later and get back to you, it was still warm last night when I went to bed.


I always set pieces in the freezer for five minutes before I leave them for the night as their cores stay warm for a while. I had a fork that I worked on flatten out some overnight before putting them in the freezer for 5-10 minutes before finishing.



red rooster said:


> What do I think.think I'm off to maplins.really it's what do you think,looks good from here.stu


Haha , awesome!! Please check out the other polymorph thread as there is some good starter info in them. The link in this thread leads to a thread with another link in it. Or you can search polymorph in the forums.

I am just happy others are giving morphing a try. Welcome to all Morphers!! Haha

Be well,
SF


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Great fun to read through this thread, really. Thanks for sharing SF. The shape looks interesting - is it comfortable to hold the handle curving inward to make a palmswell on the backside?

Morph on. I can't stop thinking about the Lou, Otis and Aldous thingy - I haven't got the faintest idead but must now name three slingshots Reed, Redding and Huxley to get it out 

Cheers, M.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

matthiasdaues said:


> Great fun to read through this thread, really. Thanks for sharing SF. The shape looks interesting - is it comfortable to hold the handle curving inward to make a palmswell on the backside?
> 
> Morph on. I can't stop thinking about the Lou, Otis and Aldous thingy - I haven't got the faintest idead but must now name three slingshots Reed, Redding and Huxley to get it out
> 
> Cheers, M.


I am thoroughly glad you enjoyed this thread. Let me shed some light on the whole name thing. Btoon called me Lou because a vendor in a different thread thought it was my name as I have a quote from lou costello in my signature. At the time btoon called me lou, i still hadn't figured out why I was now named Lou. So I baptised him with the name of Otis(my attempt at humor). When I figured it out, i saw he had a quote from Aldous Huxley in his signature, so I said he could call me Lou, but would he really want to be known as aldous. That is the whole uninteresting story, hahahaha.
And the shooter is very comfortable to hold. I love it! I will drill tubeholes and put either 1745 singles or 2040 doubles on it. 
Btw, I was looking at the for sale section, and I have to really give credit for this kind of handle to wingshooter, who has been making this handle shape( better than mine of course) forever. One never knows where they pick up ideas and I would have to say his shaping was my inspiration for this , even though it was on a sub-consious level.

Be well,
SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great rework SmilingFury, looks great pal.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've just fired around 200, 175 grain lead balls from my morph creation and it's a definite keeper. Not a creek, crack, bend or any give what so ever and I got my grouping pretty tight towards the end. It felt a little strange to start with because there was no gaps between SS and skin, so no "fidget factor", which by rights should aid with consistency.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> I've just fired around 200, 175 grain lead balls from my morph creation and it's a definite keeper. Not a creek, crack, bend or any give what so ever and I got my grouping pretty tight towards the end. It felt a little strange to start with because there was no gaps between SS and skin, so no "fidget factor", which by rights should aid with consistency.


what bands were you shooting with?

defo and experiment i'm going to have to try now =)


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jolli4688 said:


> Deano 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just fired around 200, 175 grain lead balls from my morph creation and it's a definite keeper. Not a creek, crack, bend or any give what so ever and I got my grouping pretty tight towards the end. It felt a little strange to start with because there was no gaps between SS and skin, so no "fidget factor", which by rights should aid with consistency.
> ...


I just set up with single Theraband gold tapered, 25mm to 20mm. I might rig it up with double and try again.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Jolli4688 said:
> 
> 
> > Deano 1 said:
> ...


The original specs on this stuff said it have a stretch breaking point of 800-900%. If you melt it and stretch, it is about right. I think if this material was ever to fail, it would bend rather than snap clean through. Just my opinion though, not a guarrantee. What do you think Deano?


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes I agree with you, it feels more like nylon. I'm going to test some now :naughty: . It may take a few hours but I'll post my findings. better pop the kettle on.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool, can't wait to see it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

About how much of that stuff would you need for a 5" catty with a 3" fork gap; a solid, full sized slingshot? 300gr? 400gr?

I only ask because I'm shopping Google right now...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

3" is a huge fork gap btw. But you can make 3-4 shooters between 1/2" ans 3/4 " thick per 250grams


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So 12 to 16 shooters per kilo I figure. I have made 10 and have 250 grams left from my first kilo. But I made one mini and I like about a 5" tall frame so ...

I have not weighed them but my average shooter is between 65-85 grams depending on design, and those are thick enough to make me feel safe shooting them. I would not go to 3/8thickness except for a BB shooter with real light bands. I stay in the 1/2 - 3/4 range. I dont like a flimsy fork anyway.

I can say that if you buy 250 grams, you will wish you bought the kilo. Hahahaha. I have a second kilo that I bought when i was down to about 350grams of the first kilo I bought.

But I am already addicted to this stuff,
SF


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here we go, just bend and no snap :naughty: .

I made 2 3/4 inch rods, 1 was square and the other was round. The square seamed to be the strongest. They both had 85 pound of lead hanging on them and when I removed the weight they sprung back nearly all the way.

Here's some piccies.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Here we go, just bend and no snap :naughty: .
> I made 2 3/4 inch rods, 1 was square and the other was round. The square seamed to be the strongest. They both had 85 pound of lead hanging on them and when I removed the weight they sprung back nearly all the way.
> Here's some piccies.
> 
> ...


Awesome work Deano!! This has to put anyone's doubts about how strong this stuff is and what would happen if and when it fails. I havent read of any slingshots that have and more than 20lbs of draw. I am way below that level as well. I figure most people are between 10-17 lbs of draw weight. This is great info, thanks Deano!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Cheapest place to get this in the UK?
Also are the pellets what i want to purchase?

I found 3 ounces for £10


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cool concept ,,I might have to pick up some of that stuff to try to make a slingshot..as to a few basic tools I have & limited living area

12x12..most people can't live in tiny space...AKA Oldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

On ebay there is a store called blrtronics that sells in100g,250,500g,750g,& 1kilo. The kilo cost me under $30 shipped. 10£ for 3 ounces sounds expensive. I made 13 shooters out of the first kilo I bought and did some non slinger stuff with some as well.

Old miser, all you need is a kettle going and boiling water to pour into a bowl. I made most every shooter I have made out of this stuff with no tools , just wet hands and a countertop. Read the threads I have written. Do a search on "polymorph" and they have explanations in there. Message me if you guys have any trouble.
Even though I have been bitten by the woodworking bug, I still whip out the polymorph and make a shooter in a hour or two when I need my "fix". It is cool stuff. And when you get sick of the shape, just melt it and make another.
Let me know if I can help,
SF


----------

